# Trading merchandise for venison



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Mr. Boehr, I was recently given a friendly warning regarding the bartering of merchandise for game fish and venison. I would think by the letter of the law this may me illegal. Is it? Have you ever heard of someone given a citation for "trading" a fish filet for a favor? I did a search for buying and selling game and there was only 1 thread and it had to do with/started out as a thread re: possesion limit. I was just wondering what your thoughts are on this subject. Thanks.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As far as trading merchandise for fish and game, that is the same as money. It represents a value. As to trading "a fish filet" for a favor, you mean like, you come over my house and help me and I'll cook some walleye for dinner for us when we are done? There is a difference between the two. The safe bet is trading anything for fish and game is illegal.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

In the world of 'what if' which I know we don't want to do - 

But, a friend of mine shoots a deer, everything done properly - he takes it in and has it processed.

He says to me, I have a deer at the processors, if you want it, just go pay the processing charge and pick it up and its yours.

He has not profited from the 'exchange' or anything.

I go to the processor pay for and pick up the venison and take it home.

Has a law been broken?

ferg....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, you are paying for the processor's services not for the meat. But, yea always a but , if that same friends says I got a deer, you go pay for the processing and I'll give you half then we get into the world of what if's again.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Happy New Year!

ferg....


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I got these from the Michigan DNR website, 

You May NOT:
Buy or sell fish or parts of fish, reptiles, amphibians, or crayfish taken under a sport fishing license. (page 5 of the fishing guide)

Buy or sell game, except as provided by trapping rules or captive wildlife permit. (website under "other hunting rules")

But then again there is always that "what if" question, each situation is different. Technically you can't buy or sell, fish or game, but you can give it away.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

FishTales said:


> I got these from the Michigan DNR website,
> 
> You May NOT:
> Buy or sell fish or parts of fish, reptiles, amphibians, or crayfish taken under a sport fishing license. (page 5 of the fishing guide)
> ...


I don't have a trapping guide but I have heard the same law applies to beavers.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, giving it to someone as a " gift " is Ok.
I give meat to the older hunters around here that can't get out anymore as well as different members of my family.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Giving is fine, doesn't matter if it is a gift or just because you want to be a nice guy, that is not what was being discussed. Buying and selling of venison is what is being discussed. Lets not confuse the original issue. Furs, skins etc., are a different issue.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Yup, sorry.  Wasn't tryin to confuse anybody.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry I apologize also. Buying and selling verses giving away of beaver is also a different issue.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

notmuchtime said:


> I did a search for buying and selling game and there was only 1 thread and it had to do with/started out as a thread re: possesion limit. Thanks.


My reply was in regards to the above statement, stating he done a search and couldn't find anything.
It seems he searched this site for conversation on the subject of buying and selling.
I found the information I posted on the Michigan DNR website.
Rich


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Bluegill Bob said:


> Sorry I apologize also. Buying and selling verses giving away of beaver is also a different issue.



Yeah we know selling or for that matter buying beaver is illegal, but as stated earlier you come over there are what ifs, like I take you out for a nice dinner and a movie and you give me the beaver that may be okay. Have to ask a CO

AW


----------

